# 602 for Turnips here



## Pokeking (May 26, 2020)

I've never had a price this high so I'm going to see how this works and will try to have my gates open for the next 40 minutes.

Donations are appreciated, but please no NMT. I have a drop off area which is a recreation of the GCN Dump.

Dodo code: J3R83


----------



## Nefarious (May 26, 2020)

I’ll try to swing by. Will leave a tip.


----------



## Mackel (May 26, 2020)

hey can I come please?? Ill tip well. I have several visits needed so big tip!


----------



## wenymi (May 26, 2020)

Coming over  will tip


----------



## Mackel (May 26, 2020)

Says getting interference?


----------



## wilky (May 26, 2020)

Are star frags an OK tip?

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

or do you prefer bells?


----------



## Mackel (May 26, 2020)

gonna run and pick up more real quick!


----------



## serudesu (May 26, 2020)

Hey there! I'd love to come over. Just to let know. Hana from Tsubaki!


----------



## Pokeking (May 26, 2020)

wilky said:


> Are star frags an OK tip?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020
> 
> or do you prefer bells?



Star fragments are great. Thank you. I will probably time travel back an hour to give more people a chance to sell.


----------



## Mackel (May 26, 2020)

Should I wait a sec to come back?

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



Mackel said:


> Should I wait a sec to come back?


I have  2 trips left now


----------



## wilky (May 26, 2020)

Pokeking said:


> Star fragments are great. Thank you. I will probably time travel back an hour to give more people a chance to sell.


Grabbing some star frags then ill be there!


----------



## Mackel (May 26, 2020)

Mackel said:


> Should I wait a sec to come back?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020
> 
> ...


Omw!


----------



## TinyCreations (May 26, 2020)

Pokeking said:


> I've never had a price this high so I'm going to see how this works and will try to have my gates open for the next 40 minutes.
> 
> Donations are appreciated, but please no NMT. I have a drop off area which is a recreation of the GCN Dump.
> 
> Dodo code: 2QK7M


I’m interested are you still open? I’ll tip bells from the trip. 

Edit: also i think its best next time send the dodo code privately. And have visitors enter 2 at a time to avoiding crashes.


----------



## Mackel (May 26, 2020)

Im stuck flying to you. In black loading screen D:


----------



## serudesu (May 26, 2020)

Mackel said:


> Im stuck flying to you. In black loading screen D:


Happened to me too, it was the longest plane ride ever. x'D


----------



## Mackel (May 26, 2020)

Mackel said:


> Im stuck flying to you. In black loading screen D:


Only 2 minutes left stop loading screensss lol

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



Mackel said:


> Only 2 minutes left stop loading screensss lol


Curse you wilkyyyy


----------



## wilky (May 26, 2020)

I'm sorrryyyy


----------



## Mackel (May 26, 2020)

wilky said:


> I'm sorrryyyy


And shops closed lol


----------



## serudesu (May 26, 2020)

its closed now
i've been stuck in the same spot for a while now x'D


----------



## Mackel (May 26, 2020)

think they are resetting it back 1 hour!


----------



## serudesu (May 26, 2020)

Mackel said:


> think they are resetting it back 1 hour!




No pressure tho @Pokeking


----------



## wilky (May 26, 2020)

They said they would, if they do ill drop some turnips for you mackel and serudesu


----------



## Mackel (May 26, 2020)

I hope so 

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

New code not working. Are we doing private codes now? It would be better


----------



## LuLaBelle (May 26, 2020)

Pokeking said:


> I've never had a price this high so I'm going to see how this works and will try to have my gates open for the next 40 minutes.
> 
> Donations are appreciated, but please no NMT. I have a drop off area which is a recreation of the GCN Dump.
> 
> Dodo code: J3R83


Are you still open?


----------



## Pokeking (May 26, 2020)

Sorry all. i did move the clock back an hour, but my price changed. I wish you luck elsewhere.

This was my first time opening my gates due to turnips and will use this as a learning experience.


----------

